# I'm NW35 Studio Fix Powder... What is your color in other brands/products?



## CDCTHOMAS340 (May 31, 2011)

My bestie needs help choosing other foundation colors. She wears NW35 in MAC Studio Fix Powder. She and I live thousands of miles away and I wish I could help her. So can you help by telling me what other brands/products match an NW35 please?!
  	Thanks soooo much for all your help!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2011)

http://temptalia.com/foundation-matrix


----------



## CDCTHOMAS340 (Jun 2, 2011)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!


----------

